# Explain your avatar



## Urza (Jun 9, 2008)

Post here, explain why you chose your avatar and what it is (if not obvious).

My current is a crop from Henmaru Machino's "The Holes".


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 9, 2008)

mine is a primate with some jewellery


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 9, 2008)

Mine is radioactive flowers I've taken from my friends site..It's representing my opinion that creation is based on radiation..(and I'm radiation freak, I like thing that represent radioactivity, and such stuff)..


----------



## Westside (Jun 9, 2008)

Nassereddin Effendi Hoja


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 9, 2008)

It's a creature (not a duck AFAIK)... He's got SEVERELY bad wind.... That's about it.


----------



## Veho (Jun 9, 2008)

Main character of this comic.


----------



## TheWingless (Jun 9, 2008)

Mine is a Kirby from VG Cats... I used to have OBJECTION! Kirby, but oh well. Kirby is "TheWingless" isn't he? Just a puffball that floats.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Wonderful memories of Kirby...


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 9, 2008)

spike from cowboy bebop


----------



## Renegade_R (Jun 9, 2008)

Soren from Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance

Most powerful character in the game with an attitude that literally matches mine.


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 9, 2008)

I'll edit cos I forgot what my av is
Oh, it's from My Neighbour Totoro, the best film i've ever seen by Studio Ghibli. It's one of the little creatures that hangs around with totoro heh.


----------



## moozxy (Jun 9, 2008)

Mines the sexier of the Crystal Castles duo, and cos I love science


----------



## noONE (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, mine is the emblem for the Sci-Fi show "Stargate SG-1"


----------



## Tylon (Jun 9, 2008)

My Avatar shows how badass mario really is.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 9, 2008)

Sonic asking for HALP


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 9, 2008)

It's a Cockroach Man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks to Ace Gunman for finding it  XP


----------



## Flameburst (Jun 9, 2008)

I suppose it matches my name? I have no idea, my friend made it along with my sig.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jun 9, 2008)

Shinigami-sama from Soul Eater, i like it so it's there (and in my sign).


----------



## Mazor (Jun 9, 2008)

noONE said:
			
		

> Well, mine is the emblem for the Sci-Fi show "Stargate SG-1"


This show is the shame of Sweden.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 9, 2008)

Ridley because he is
my favorite enemy in the metroid series,and because he is kickass.


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm not really "Rated R superstar" type of guy. I'm an Edgehead and it turns out that his logo has an R on it. And my first name starts with R so...yeah!


----------



## noONE (Jun 9, 2008)

Mazor said:
			
		

> noONE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhm.. what? 
it's not made in sweden.. it got no swedish actors.. so what are you saying..?
if you're trying to say, that you don't like the show.. fine, i find it very amusing, and well thought.
if i'd guess, you probably haven't even seen an episode of it..


----------



## pasc (Jun 9, 2008)

The Logo of Linkinpark (nü-metal Band), since I like the band.


----------



## Mazor (Jun 9, 2008)

noONE said:
			
		

> Mazor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, just no. This show is the shame of Sweden. And Yes I have seen more then one episode of it, seeing as it airs over 9000 times per week its hard not to.


----------



## Whizz (Jun 9, 2008)

It's Kirby, with a Ghostbusters ghost...


----------



## podunk1269 (Jun 9, 2008)

Mine is the tastiest meal on earth. and rememeber a sandwich is just a sandwich, but a manwich is mofoing meal!!


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jun 9, 2008)

Mine is the Ultimate Chimera from Mother 3 but I'm thinking of changing it to Pizza Pasta from Punch Out!! (arcade). I think it would be more fitting.


----------



## dice (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## noONE (Jun 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> No, just no. This show is the shame of Sweden. And Yes I have seen more then one episode of it, seeing as it airs over 9000 times per week its hard not to.



... that doesn't make it "the shame of sweden".. sure it's a bit repitive that they're airing it at TV (on a minor channel) every night, over and over again.. but i downloaded every season anyway.. so i don't care about the TV airings..
Fine, you don't like it, don't watch it..


Spoiler



sorry for being off topic.. just had to defend my love


----------



## Mars (Jun 9, 2008)

Ratchet from the Ratchet and Clank series.


----------



## jpxdude (Jun 9, 2008)

Mine is the character 'Stan' from the Monkey Island series of games, because I'm a big Monkey Island fan


----------



## lagman (Jun 9, 2008)

My mii, transformed into superlagman by SpikeyNDS, transformed into superzyggylagman because I was bored yesterday and because I love David Bowie.


----------



## Mazor (Jun 9, 2008)

noONE said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually it airs it several times every day on more then one channel. Also, I don't see how TV6, a channel that everyone in the country has regardless of whether they want it or not, is a minor channel. They air it several times a day. Basically if you'd go and ask a random person what they were planning on doing this evening they'd say "Why, watching Stargate SG-1 together with my friends/family/randompersonifindonthestreet of course.". Our society is collapsing.


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 9, 2008)

+


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 9, 2008)

My avatar comes from my addiction to GH, RB, and other rhythm games...I need help


----------



## noONE (Jun 9, 2008)

@ Mazor
Lol, you live in a stargate tight society i see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wish it was like that where i live 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i've only seen it at TV6 tho, and yes they have a repeat show at the morning, and then the "new" one at the evening.. also TV6 is minor in comparison to the other big channels, sure everyone has it, but it doesn't got the same budget/viewers as the other channels.
(very off topic, let's just end this discussion.. if you really wish to continue this.. PM me..)


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 9, 2008)

No explanation necessary.


----------



## fischju (Jun 9, 2008)

album cover


----------



## King Zargo (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm HADRIAN APPROVED


----------



## FrEEz902 (Jun 9, 2008)

Mazor said:
			
		

> noONE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




God both of you just shut up! Completely off topic -.-


Anyhow, my avi is link from Phantom hourglass/wind waker. I drew it on a tablet when i was bored, on msn, then i took a screenie, and PSed it. Anyhow, i like it because it looks like he's talking


----------



## MaHe (Jun 9, 2008)

If not obvious already - Rocket Slime.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 9, 2008)

It's a Mr. Saturn from the MOTHER (EarthBound) series with Kamina's shades from the awesome anime Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 9, 2008)

Standard avatar showing Captain Brenner from Advanced Wars: Days of Ruin (I was playing that a lot at the time I had it made).
It has a bit of a twist though, if you will...


----------



## Calafas (Jun 9, 2008)

Erm...Me...With a RAWR Sign...yeah...


----------



## xJonny (Jun 9, 2008)

See Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Trials and Tribulations


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 9, 2008)

My 3 fav animes with my 3 fav chars and then their strongest (as of now) forms.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 9, 2008)

When i started playing FallenSword (see: my sig), i needed an avatar for it. I didn't want something badass, i didn't want something seck-say. So i found a fat peasant style gent with a pipe drinking, snagged some images of armor, a sword, and a shield and photochopped it all together into the WildWon you know today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (which looks NOTHING like me, but thats how i like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 9, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> album cover



What album?


----------



## blueskies (Jun 9, 2008)

I made this avatar for the grasscity forums, liked it, kept it for others. I felt the need to show some love for my favorite plant.


----------



## Tommy Gunn (Jun 9, 2008)

Mine are BANANAS!!!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 9, 2008)

erm. i think mine is a bell. well Orc made it so yeah.
it used to be a baby patrick
i just like cute things so yeah


----------



## Harsky (Jun 9, 2008)

Back when I joined, I had an avatar of Jack Black from School Of Rock but I got into trouble from people saying the size is too large so I quickly changed it to the Azumanga Daioh. Which I'm still using to this day.


----------



## granville (Jun 9, 2008)

Kirby. Just because he's the only character that "sucks" and is great at the same time. Never has there been a more powerful person than Kirby. He eats you (thus killing you) and then steals your abilities (to kill more people). If he eats you but doesn't develop an ability, it proves that you are boring and not special (but he still kills you).

Also, I'm a guy who is NOT gay and I don't mind supporting a game that kicks ass no matter how "cute" the game may be. If loving Kirby and being a non-gay dude makes me a softie, bring on the pillows! OK, that was stupid. But Kirby is still full of win!

IMA NINJA!


----------



## fischju (Jun 9, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> fischju said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sad_Songs_for_Dirty_Lovers


----------



## Orc (Jun 9, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> erm. i think mine is a bell. well Orc made it so yeah.
> it used to be a baby patrick
> i just like cute things so yeahIt's Suzudon from Taiko no Tatsujin. It's a bell/chime thing at temples.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 9, 2008)

http://www.dota-allstars.com/hero/1897/index.html

Only those who played Warcraft 3 would know where my avatar comes from.


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 9, 2008)

Only those who played Breath of Fire 2 would know where my avatar comes from.

It's a Ifeleet:


----------



## Killermech (Jun 9, 2008)

Beat from Twewy because he's just awesome (although he lacks a bit on the intellectual side  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## azotyp (Jun 9, 2008)

Only those who read Looking For Group comic series know where my avatar comes from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS.
Killermech that guy from your sig is a form of one wolf-with-nine-tails-boss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  from twewy - nice


----------



## noONE (Jun 9, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> http://www.dota-allstars.com/hero/1897/index.html
> 
> Only those who played Warcraft 3 would know where my avatar comes from.
> 
> ...


It's richard, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've read some of 'em before.


----------



## legendofphil (Jun 9, 2008)

Shinobu from Love Hina, I've had it on here for as long as I can remember.
I use it everywhere I have an account on a forum.


----------



## Jax (Jun 9, 2008)

WEEGEE!

What's there to explain: a meme taken from Luigi's sprite from the PC version of Mario is Missing.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 9, 2008)

Dog from Animal Crossing





Isn't he cute? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ......................... and gay?


----------



## Killermech (Jun 9, 2008)

azotyp said:
			
		

> PS.
> Killermech that guy from your sig is a form of one wolf-with-nine-tails-boss
> 
> 
> ...



Im glad someone got it right on the first try


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 9, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Dog from Animal Crossing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's a she.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 9, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No no , I'm sure she's a he....


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 9, 2008)

mine is the juggernaut's arm... duh. a gift from mthrnite for freakin me out. he really had me  going


----------



## Razorwing (Jun 9, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> Soren from Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance
> 
> Most powerful character in the game with an attitude that literally matches mine.



Mines Volke from Fire Emblem who would own Soren in a fight, if he activates Lethality then its game over for anyone


----------



## Gian (Jun 9, 2008)

Ouendaaaaan!
It's a good song, lul


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 9, 2008)

My original flashcart review website called RomNet, this head was the 'net' from the RomNet logo. I got told off by Costello for a related incident when I was a n00b, so I removed all the RomNet branding from my sig and avatar, but kept the head


----------



## JPH (Jun 9, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> It's a creature (not a duck AFAIK)... He's got SEVERELY bad wind.... That's about it.


Hachiemon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mine's a flying mouse. It's a sprite from Mother 3, except I used my 1337 Photoshop skills to make it appear to be flying/hovering.
It's themed liked shaun's avatar.

I'll probably change it soon...but I don't know to what.


----------



## Sable (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## Whizz (Jun 9, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep it


----------



## thieves like us (Jun 9, 2008)

my avatar is nintendo's disk-kun, the mascot for their famicom disk system.

why? because he's cool looking and has been around for quite awhile (just like me). and I'm willing to bet that nintendo's famicom system is older than more than half the members here on gbatemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (that would be 1982 for those wondering). besides, it would be really difficult to make an avatar based off of a song title.


----------



## JPH (Jun 9, 2008)

Whizz said:
			
		

> Keep it


Hehe, I'll probably do that - as there's nothing really I can think of to change it to.
BTW, your signature is funny as hell!

Inb4thieves - your avatar is the little symbol from Famicom games! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_edit:_ Well, nevermind. But it is an awesome avatar and I did figure it out before you posted! (cookie plz)


----------



## NeoWoeN (Jun 9, 2008)

Neo Metall, from Megaman.


----------



## Defiance (Jun 9, 2008)

Mine is Itachi's eye...  Apparently bleeding.  I just cut it off from a Manga chapter because I thought it looked cool.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 9, 2008)

Kinda goes with the name.

Besides, all the other nifty images I might use have no connection with the Nintendo DS.


----------



## Smuff (Jun 9, 2008)

Mine is the cover of the Cure "Staring at the Sea" (a greatest hits album)

I chose it cos I am an old git and the guy on the cover is an old git too


----------



## T-hug (Jun 9, 2008)

1994's Léon
Expertly animated by JPH (over 100 frames I think).


----------



## Awdofgum (Jun 9, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> 1994's Léon
> Expertly animated by JPH (over 100 frames I think).



And over the size limit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My avatar comes from an old Amiga game called Magic Pockets.


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 9, 2008)

Mine is King ov Hell from the Norwegian Black Metal band Gorgoroth.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 9, 2008)

Gizmo the Gremlin from the movie Gremlins.

I asked tempers to help me pick an Avatar because I've never really felt the need to have one but someone mentioned to me that I should have an Avatar for this site--since I'm always on it. I named my self Gizmo_Gal because I love Tech Gadgetry but I asked for their help and they're word is law 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





--at least here.


----------



## Whizz (Jun 9, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Hehe, I'll probably do that - as there's nothing really I can think of to change it to.
> BTW, your signature is funny as hell!
> 
> Inb4thieves - your avatar is the little symbol from Famicom games!
> ...



Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I've always seen a Ghostbuster in Kirby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is really learnful thread by the way, I never knew about the stories behind the avatars


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jun 9, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Whizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mother 3 FTW!


----------



## Shinji (Jun 9, 2008)

Rabbit-spider-monkey FTW!

Actually it was just a typo of the good-ol Rabbid spider-monkeys that like to spread plagues in so many movies.  Add a little mthr and *poof* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Show Frank some love ?


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jun 9, 2008)

laminaatplaat is laminate fake wooden planks and since that is my nickname a picture of it fits right in. The clowds are the cool effect


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 9, 2008)

Neji Hyuuga is a ninja from the anime/manga Naruto. He is the youngest Jounin ever. One of the strongest fighters from the world of Naruto.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Jun 9, 2008)

mine is otani and koizumi from lovely complex
there such an adorable couple


----------



## Lewigi (Jun 9, 2008)

it's a picture of Lewigi featured one year in the "8bit" gallery. I ahve it because my name on here is lewigi


----------



## Rayder (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, I just put that avatar up yesterday (June 9).  It's Benny Hill giving his "Benny Hill pats" to the old bald guy that was on his show.   I'm still looking for a better one, but I thought it was funny.   Kinda less funny without the sound effect though.  Notice how Benny is really bearing down on him with those pats.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Someone commented in another thread that it was annoying.....well sure, if you're the little bald guy. LOL!

I used to use one that basically matched my sig pic:





But it's small and was made (along with my sig pic) 5 freakin' years ago.  It was time for a change.   I will likely change my sig pic too.....eventually.

Mainly, I just use sigs and avatars to quickly find my posts in a thread I have replied in.  If people like them...cool.  If not, it doesn't bother me.  They're just quick-finders for me.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, I know I don't have an avatar or a signature or anything at all, but I once had an avatar a long time ago..

For those of you who have played Sonic & Knuckles (or it with Sonic 3), I used to have a recolor of Mecha Sonic (the boss of Sky Sanctuary Zone) and I had tweaked the sprite a little, gave him a fairly large sword and a recolored EggRobo gun.  And then I stuck him in a Great Cave Offensive stage from Kirby Super Star.  

My first real forum was a Sonic site of course.  At least I had a slightly better-than-average recolor than a good percentage of the other people there.  *shudders*  Don't get me started, okay?

Edit:  You know, I might be compelled to redo the avatar sometime soon.  It's been a long time since I did any spriting...


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 9, 2008)

I... flicked through my sketchbook until I found something the right size that didn't suck


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 9, 2008)

Don't know how to explain mine; bunch of random Photoshop brushes.


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 10, 2008)

Mine is a picture of the most destructive robot ever created. Mthr made it into an Avatar for me to celebrate my 2500th post.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 10, 2008)

Mine's actually a piece of a larger piece of fanart I made. He is my Kingdom Hearts OC (agh, I know, but it was for a good reason). I made him because I thought of making a KH doujin that included the Acme/Looney Toons universe. You can see the original here.


----------



## jtroye32 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hellsing Anime.


----------



## da_head (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh, mines a...nvm >.<

i'll bother getting an avatar and sig, when i get my custom title at 500 posts


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 10, 2008)

my avatar signifies the duality between man bacon and primate


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 10, 2008)

I ripped it myself from Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland.

It's actually a parody of the arcade style punchout.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 10, 2008)

A humanoid/doll rendition of the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 smiley


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 10, 2008)

A pirate lord, yearning hope, freedom and equalness among all mankind


----------



## xaznwi3rd0 (Jun 10, 2008)

Mine's Otenko from the GBA game Boktai.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jun 10, 2008)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I ripped it myself from Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland.
> 
> It's actually a parody of the arcade style punchout.



Haha, that's awesome.


----------



## hankchill (Jun 10, 2008)

Mine's the Rominator logo. Logo by me, background by Salamantis.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 10, 2008)

BM/Vivi with a snorkel.


----------



## Narin (Jun 10, 2008)

Mine is a cute, cuddly Moogle holding a tiny sword.  So never get this moogle angry, kupo!
Bigger resolution showing off the sword:


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 10, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Mine is a cute, cuddly Moogle holding a tiny sword.  So never get this moogle angry, kupo!
> Bigger resolution showing off the sword:


I always thought it was a cane.
Stupid moogle ridley will eat you.


----------



## neveras (Jun 10, 2008)

Mine's a bit complicated but here goes:

The avatar represents mankind's struggle, against itself, to retain it's Humanity in this most unhumane of worlds. It represents that internal strife we all carry with us, that conflict against that ever present doom we in our societies face every day. It shows our fight against our very nature's to shine a light in all the darkness, and how despite the futility we face in the future, we march on.


----------



## PikaPika (Jun 10, 2008)

neveras said:
			
		

> Mine's a bit complicated but here goes:
> 
> The avatar represents mankind's struggle, against itself, to retain it's Humanity in this most unhumane of worlds. It represents that internal strife we all carry with us, that conflict against that ever present doom we in our societies face every day. It shows our fight against our very nature's to shine a light in all the darkness, and how despite the futility we face in the future, we march on.



Or you like Gurren Lagann and watched for EXACTLY what time 


Spoiler



Kamina died



And for mine, it's L's logo from Death Note. And for those who aren't moonrune-readers, it says "I am L" under it.
But my ava and sig are going to change as soon as I can get around to making new ones, the sig I have now is SO outdated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 10, 2008)

This topic should be stickied.

Also my current avatar is 8-bit mario and link.I change between ridley and them.


----------



## science (Jun 10, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Mines the sexier of the Crystal Castles duo, and cos I love science



I got mine to match his


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jun 10, 2008)

Mine is pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## Zaraf (Jun 10, 2008)

Mine is a female monk from Ragnarok Online.  The animation you see is custom made, and you can't actually do these moves in-game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 10, 2008)

A few days after September 16th 2008, many people will recognize my avatar. 

Not too many people can tell what my avatar is. And even if they do, not many people know its name is Deathpisaro in Dragon Quest (opposed to Dragon Warrior).

And only I know why Deathpisaro turned into Deathfisaro =)


----------



## Narin (Jun 10, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> This topic should be stickied.
> 
> Also my current avatar is 8-bit mario and link.I change between ridley and them.


Why not have your avatar switch randomly when the page is loaded?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 10, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only I knew how.How?


----------



## Narin (Jun 10, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Narin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try something like this 
http://addf.net/rs/


----------



## nloding (Jun 10, 2008)

Edward Gorey is a brilliant artist.  This link explains it all.  'K' is just my personal favorite, mostly due to the size of the ax.

http://users.aol.com/emarko/gorey.html

Edit: fixed URL, old link was dead.


----------



## gettfo (Jun 10, 2008)

Mine is blank.. like my brain


----------



## chalupa (Jun 10, 2008)

It's a chalupa, and it makes the world better, also it was a sad attempt to mimic the beginning of the Haruhi dance.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 10, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh great, now I'm going to go spend way too much time looking at the band and downloading all thier albums (I already listened to the tracks they put up on MySpace and I liked it so yeah).

I was actually looking for some good indie stuff so thanks


----------



## Curley5959 (Jun 10, 2008)

hahaha lol I am pretty sure you know what my avatar is!!


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 10, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> hahaha lol I am pretty sure you know what my avatar is!!



an overly large, obnoxious smiley?


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 10, 2008)

My avatar is the cute house pet every child wants


----------



## gumbyscout (Jun 10, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> My avatar is the cute house pet every child wants








  it is only a house pet for unruly children, and for parents who don't mind things that kill them :/.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jun 10, 2008)

My avatar could possibly be Masi Oka's sexy face.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 10, 2008)

gumbyscout said:
			
		

> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not if you learn how to calm them down...


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 10, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> gumbyscout said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mommy.Look.A cute wittle metroid.I want one.Pwease mommy.I will take god care of hime.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 10, 2008)

my Mii


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 10, 2008)

Mine is a screen-cap of the shopkeeper from the brilliant NES game Faxanadu.  Just a little tribute to the game that got me addicted to gaming.  And the shop keeper seems like a grumpy old bastard.  Plus I suck at image editing.  

Hmmmm... I'm not playing TWEWY anymore, so I should probably change his shirt again.


----------



## Trolly (Jun 10, 2008)

The album artwork for the new Coldplay album - Viva La Vida Or Death And All His Friends.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 10, 2008)

Mine's just a weird looking armadillo.


----------



## Prime (Jun 10, 2008)

Mine is a Grunt from the Halo series switching side to side, it is a mini loading image from bungie.com.

I love it.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 10, 2008)

i am often reffered to as toad in real life

my avatar is a reference to me being toad in real life, and badass

edit: coldplay sucks


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jun 10, 2008)

What avatar?


----------



## Resident 7 (Jun 11, 2008)

it's mortal komat styled kindsih


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 11, 2008)

1. Picture of slowpoke.
2. Mix him up with Pi-face
3. ?????????
4. Profit!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm getting mixed signals here! This frequency's distorted! >_


----------



## RedIce (Jun 11, 2008)

Execute from WoW.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 11, 2008)

I like to change my avatar, at the moment it's one of the greatest Irish comedians of all time, Dave Allen.


----------



## chuckstudios (Jun 11, 2008)

Laziness.


----------



## redact (Jun 11, 2008)

mine is the guitarist slash, and the reason it's raining is coz my favorite song that he's in is "November Rain"


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 11, 2008)

my avatar is just the blue badger breaking in the ending of phoenix wright ace attorney.
nothing more really


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 11, 2008)

Now it's a picture of grown simon.


----------



## Disturbed1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Just a picture of my cat Seamus.


----------



## Minox (Jun 11, 2008)

What is there to explain?

It's my eye.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

Vizard Ichigo is teh awesome.  IDK, I guess I always liked it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Uh, I guess I was talking about my sig.  For my avatar, Hollow Ichigo is teh awesome.


----------



## Commander (Jun 11, 2008)

Can you guess?

~ Commander


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 12, 2008)

Commander said:
			
		

> Can you guess?
> 
> ~ Commander



It's that female masterchief ripoff!!!11


----------



## Neko (Jun 20, 2008)

I think most of you know it already but my avatar is Minamimoto from "The world ends with you".


----------



## Dominator (Jun 20, 2008)

one day  I say "i like this picture on this boxart and i love horse but i'am a noob with paint" on a topic of a certain roms, and my god Railgun Cut this and send it to me 

Thanks Railgun, but i didin't see you since a longtime


----------



## moozxy (Jun 20, 2008)

I got mine to match science's


----------



## Smwbigboss (Jun 20, 2008)

A dead meme in a very old video game. I just felt like adding something.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 20, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> I got mine to match science's



Why?


----------



## Urza (Jun 21, 2008)

Crop from one of John K Peta Monzetsu's works.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 21, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Crop from one of John K Peta Monzetsu's works.


It looks wrong.....


----------



## Dylan (Jun 21, 2008)

i love gundam


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 21, 2008)

u'll get no sympathy frm me
u'll get no sympathy frm me
u'll get no sympathy frm me
u'll get no sympathy frm me


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 21, 2008)

I just wanted something that wasn't too bad.
Since I'm terrible at making stuff by myself I just copied and pasted and edited. Total time spent: 3 mins


----------



## xalphax (Jun 21, 2008)

explanation: what else do you think this place is all about?


----------



## Jax (Jun 21, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Crop from one of John K Peta Monzetsu's works.



Love his work!


----------



## Orc (Jun 16, 2010)

I have no idea where my current avatar is from so...

Let's go back to some of my old avatars!





This is my first GBAtemp avatar ever. I made the pixel art. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
































LOL TF2 Avatar set. I'm the Heavy. Some other Tempers are the other classes.





Shintaro Kago art for a magazine.





This one is also by Shintaro Kago.





It's Tako from Taiko no Tatsujin.





It's the main character of Sephi's favorite game. I dunno what game it is.





This is from Linkiboy's favorite anime. I dunno what anime it is.





It's Chen!





It's Mr. Mushroom!





I had this Orcschach avatar when mthr had mthr.Manhattan avatar.





This is me when I get icecream instead of spanking. I am happy. Note: I forgot to resize to 100x140 ;-;








I like smiling.





LEGO ORC!








This is Linki and Orc's matching avatars. They are pictures of beautiful women. Like us IRL.





From Hiroaki Samura (Blade of the Immortal), The Love of the Brute. 





I forgot where this is from. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











These avatars are not mine lol why are they in my Photobucket... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








This was my BoneMonkey Day '09 avatar.


----------



## agentgamma (Jun 16, 2010)

My avatar was a shitty MS Paint job of Hello Kittys head cut onto the body of Ghost from_ Modern Warfare 2. _
I haven't been bothered to change it -.-
Original image:


----------



## Beats (Jun 16, 2010)

Mine came from a picture of the spy. Obama style!


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 16, 2010)

wow you guys revived a 2 year old topic lol
but so this post isnt pointless my avatar is a tattoo i have on my arm.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 16, 2010)

I judge you.

I judge *ALL* of you.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 16, 2010)

It's a vague approximation of myself made with the South Park designer thing. 10 points to whoever recognises the background.


----------



## berlinka (Jun 16, 2010)

I love explosions.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jun 16, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> I judge you.
> 
> I judge *ALL* of you.



OBJECTION!!!

[Just imagine I have a Phoenix Wright avatar. I would if they weren't oddly sized 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2010)

Hendrix!
I need to get back to my lizard theme


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 16, 2010)

it shows how i love ace attorney. nuff said


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 16, 2010)

i like zelda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




plus i like how Link is pointing at the message


----------



## updowners (Jun 16, 2010)

Spoiler











Pretty easy explanation.


----------



## Blade4474 (Jun 16, 2010)

Master Chief from Halo 3.
His helmet is from multiplayer and he's holding a mountable turret (awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## lolzed (Jun 16, 2010)

....it's a Pichu.


----------



## KDH (Jun 16, 2010)

I wrote (the most common variation of) my internet handle in green laser on my curtain using a 10 second exposure on my camera. It took 30 tries to get everything lined up properly without going over another line or having something floating randomly out in space.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 16, 2010)

Virus' from Dr. Mario.

I found sprites and animated them. Nothing more to say.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 16, 2010)

its samus


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 16, 2010)

Destructoid's parody of the major March 1st PS3 error.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 16, 2010)

Marisa from the Touhou project


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 16, 2010)

A character from the webcomic _Housepets!_ I'm actually a fox.


----------



## prowler (Jun 16, 2010)

Hinata from Angel Beats made by Rai :3


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 16, 2010)

Ring King (NES)


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2010)

Marluxia from KH: COM

This is the guy who proved that flowers are badass


----------



## Minox (Jun 16, 2010)

Greenmin from Yosumin


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 16, 2010)

Mine's the same as when I explained it 2 years ago in this very thread. link

The grumpy old shop keeper has changed his shirt once or twice though.  He's currently sporting the logo of by favorite breakfast beverage.  

Orc, that was an awesome post, btw.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jun 16, 2010)

The war banner from Seven Samurai. Have this tattooed on my back.


----------



## Bake (Jun 16, 2010)

My role model.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jun 16, 2010)

An edited picture of Stomp, a boss in RuneScape (Dungeoneering skill), shot when he fires his lazer out his mouth. So it references to Shoop da Whoop.


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jun 16, 2010)

Woodman from Megaman 2, done in the style of Megaman Powered Up. I've got all of them from 2 and 3, including "Break Man" done in this style, but this one was the easiest to fit into the avatar limits.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 16, 2010)

It's a Pi-Pie which go's well with my name


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 16, 2010)

Cat girl needs no explanation. She exists only to look cute and confused.


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 16, 2010)

no explanation. its a dragon. dragons are kewl. no explanation required.


----------



## Santee (Jun 16, 2010)

My backpack from 10 years ago that I found in my basement.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 16, 2010)

It's Bowser.

Boo.


SCARY, EH?


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 16, 2010)

It is me!

Me, Myself and I

ok, it should look like me


----------



## mameks (Jun 16, 2010)

it's comusken, because my nickname's shlong, and combusken looks like a penis.


----------



## bluejays (Jun 16, 2010)

I got the circular thing from xlink kai and removed the systems displayed in the middle then changed the colour to blue.
Just checked their web they allow for one without the systems appearing  in the middle now.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 16, 2010)

ortomedius said:
			
		

> My role model.








Anyways, I'm sure I posted in this topic today, but it says I didn't, so I'll post again: Antoligy made the avatar for me, I wanted something psychedelic, yet still quite light, and now the purple makes you think of a certain kind of twilight, the spirals and alll add the psychedelic feeling to it


----------



## Sephi (Jun 16, 2010)

I am Sephi and I first discovered this topic late last night whilst hunting down a different topic in order to find Urza's card crusher. Shortly afterwards I summoned Orc to cast a revival spell to bring this legendary thread back to life.

GREAT SUCCESS


avatar is of Hatsune Miku, edited by Antoligy. Art by some unknown person.


And my sig is of Mentok the mind taker from Harvey Birdman: Attorney at Law. Made by Antoligy in flash.


sekret: click it for sound


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jun 16, 2010)

I is the GBATemp MegaMan, however, I am many types of MegaMan from different series.
Proudly PrintScrn'd while watching some anime.
My sig used to be a black ace one but is now replaced with a GamerCard ONLY so my sig don't need to be deleted by Rayder, who is extremely picky on sigs.

EDIT: Hatsu's sekrit admirer is....Sephi!!!


----------



## Goli (Jun 17, 2010)

Mine's a cute little butterfly that happened to be on my backyard some time ago, I took pics of it and ta-da! I think it represents me... in some ways.


----------



## Beats (Jun 17, 2010)

Mine is now Gentlemen.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 17, 2010)

Must I really explain mine?


----------



## Maplemage (Jun 17, 2010)

The main character in Apollo Justice Ace Attorney (His name is Apollo Justice and his a lawyer) and his presenting a cookie.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 17, 2010)

Pretty Colours


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 17, 2010)

Pretty Self explanatory.


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 17, 2010)

History behind mine:

I was pulling an allnighter last August with a few friends, we got bored, went on 4chan, and I saw the dancing_sandwich.gif and loved it! I put the original one as my Avatar for a long time! Then Halloween came along and used a joker version of it I found on the net, but since then I have made my own variants of it. For Christmas I did a Santa version, then a Shoop-Da-Whoop version, a rage version, the Vendetta guy smile, and now the Awesome Smiley.

It will never stop =D


----------



## iFish (Jun 17, 2010)

Mine is showing my love for Super Mario SunShine!!

i love it so much


----------



## nando (Jun 17, 2010)

just something i doodled while trying to finish my structures final in the wee hours of the night - i think it was subconscious wishful thinking. later on i scanned it and animated it.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 17, 2010)

eh...the title from the Korean movie poster for Oldboy.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 17, 2010)

Well....something moved, so he blasted it.  I thought that was fairly obvious.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, he's the dude from Turrican, one of my all-time favorite games of old-school happiness. In my opinion, he makes Megaman look like a sissy. I beat both the C64 and Sega Genesis versions without cheating.  That was a long time ago though.  Now I can't even get passed level 1-2 without dying.

Did you know, the C64 version actually had a boss that the Genesis version didn't?  I forget what the level number was, but it was the part where you scroll upwards.  Mid-way though the level there was a huge boss, in the Genesis version he just wasn't there.  Otherwise, the C64 and Genesis versions were identical in level design.  Of course the Genesis version had better graphics......but the levels themselves were set up exactly the same.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 17, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> History behind mine:
> 
> I was pulling an allnighter last August with a few friends, we got bored, went on 4chan, and I saw the dancing_sandwich.gif and loved it! I put the original one as my Avatar for a long time! Then Halloween came along and used a joker version of it I found on the net, but since then I have made my own variants of it. For Christmas I did a Santa version, then a Shoop-Da-Whoop version, a rage version, the Vendetta guy smile, and now the Awesome Smiley.
> 
> It will never stop =D


Didn't you have a trollface sandwich as well?


----------



## thaddius (Jun 17, 2010)

Ninten, the protagonist from Mother\Earthbound Zero.

I like the gamez?


----------



## exangel (Jun 17, 2010)

originally my avatar was hatsune miku, but when i saw that there was a person going by Hatsune Miku on this forum, i decided to change my avatar to a fanart of Black Rock Shooter which is often portrayed as a friend of Hatsune Miku or even cosplayed by Hatsune Miku.
it says exangel in it because i wanted to use the same font as the BRS logo, but the actual BRS logo is much too big for an avatar.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 17, 2010)

Mine is the main character from a manga i would like to write some day called Captain Inferno. Its a chibi version as im sure you guessed.


----------



## Delta517 (Jun 17, 2010)

Its Monkey D. Luffy from One Piece, and that show rocks!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 17, 2010)

Well I use to have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but recently changed to what I have now

Why ?? - Cannonfoddr is my On-Line gaming name (In TeamFortress2), but recently I've been interested in 'Furries', & I was one of the few people who actually liked 'Starfox Adventures' - so thought I'd have a change


----------



## zuron7 (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## Elritha (Jun 17, 2010)

It's Shana from Shakugan no Shana. Enjoyed the anime, so that's why it's my current avatar.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 17, 2010)

I like my DSi, and I'm a furry, so I had a friend draw my fursona playing my DSi.
Again.

Catboy took notice of the older one I had and asked if he could get one done, so I had the artist make one for me as well since they're small.  Catboy should change to his when he gets a proper sig for it and gets back from vacation.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 10, 2011)

Basicaly represents me


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 10, 2011)

Austin Powers cuz i like Mike Myers absurd since Wayne's World

And his powerful MOJO matching with my sig


----------



## Narayan (Aug 10, 2011)

prinny asagi.


----------



## Frogman (Aug 10, 2011)

Because its creamy


----------



## hunter291 (Aug 10, 2011)

Monkey D Luffy from the Anime "One Piece" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One of my favorite animes, so I decided to honor the anime with a sig and avatar made by an user from this forum (FiReFoX_7)


----------



## Satangel (Aug 10, 2011)

It's ElPresador, a Youtube commentator. He's awesome, just about the only vlogger/commentator I like.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 10, 2011)

Pilot of Wing Zero and Gundam 01 - Heero Yuy(Hiro Yui) - Gundam Wing series 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Shiro09 (Aug 10, 2011)

Captain of Squad 10 from Bleach


----------



## Veho (Aug 10, 2011)

Most people changed their avatars in the meantime, and the older explanations are completely out of context.


----------



## pistone (Aug 10, 2011)

a yu-gi-oh card with the power of spongebob


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 10, 2011)

Its the black ranger from Power rangers: Dino thunder.


----------



## Ace (Aug 10, 2011)

It's Sparklelord from Dr. McNinja. I chose it because I AM the true Sparklelord on earth.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 10, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Its the black ranger from Power rangers: Dino thunder.


Seriously o.O?
Does not look like Tommy Oliver lol.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 10, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a fan-cosplay.


----------



## wasim (Aug 10, 2011)

Deadmau5


----------



## hunter291 (Aug 10, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Most people changed their avatars in the meantime, and the older explanations are completely out of context.



except yours... is it ? Is the small comic figure still the same from your first post in this thread ?


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 10, 2011)

My boy was watching batman. Black Mask looked a bit like Troll Face in some of the drawings. I liked it so I used it.


----------



## Waflix (Aug 10, 2011)

Mine is Suzuha Amane, a friend of the protagonist of Steins;Gate. The image is based on a picture from the Anime, not the video game.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't even know why I have this avatar. I think I'll replace it when I come home.


----------



## prowler (Aug 10, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> The image is based on a picture from the Anime, not the video game.


Nope, it's an image from the VN.


----------



## Waflix (Aug 10, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Waflix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, you're right.
Check your sources, Waflix, check your sources.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 10, 2011)

Each one of my avatars represent the current mood I was in when I made them.
Currently the one I have now was just a happy little catboy picture I found and I edited to show my excitement for my birthday


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 10, 2011)

Theatrhythm. And I love chocobos.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Aug 10, 2011)

Ghost powers on one side, water powers on the other. I dyed myself different colors to show my importance in the sea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Oh, and I have my red contacts. They cover my pink colored eyes. I DON'T HAVE PINK EYE!!!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 10, 2011)

Well I have an obsession for Ace Attorney, and my favorite game in the series was Trials and Tribulation because of the amazing story, characters, and Godot.  He was oozing with character, he was cool and he knew it, he had a very dark and mysterious connection to Wright that was uncovered over 5 cases, and his impossible idioms and coffee addiction made him just so memorable.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 10, 2011)

My avatar is a dog girl named Mikan.

I use it because she is supremely cute, and because it's my avatar...everywhere.


----------



## emigre (Aug 10, 2011)

I wish to show the hilarious side effects of recreational drug muling. Plus I'm not a fucking weeaboo.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 10, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> I wish to show the hilarious side effects of recreational drug muling. Plus I'm not a fucking weeaboo.


So that's not you?


----------



## emigre (Aug 10, 2011)

No. No it's a picture of a convicted drug mule.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 10, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> No. No it's a picture of a convicted drug mule.


Oh, now I feel like a jerk.


----------



## emigre (Aug 10, 2011)

Great to hear, Bro.


----------



## Devin (Aug 10, 2011)

I thought it was Carlton off "The Fresh Prince Of Bel-Air.

My avatar, is from a anime called....


----------



## machomuu (Aug 10, 2011)

Devin said:
			
		

> I thought it was Carlton off "The Fresh Prince Of Bel-Air.
> 
> My avatar, is from a anime called....








 touché


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Aug 10, 2011)

Lyuse said:
			
		

> mine is a primate with some jewellery


lolwut, how can we be guests?


----------



## prowler (Aug 10, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> Lyuse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't.
Their account is deleted but posts intact.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 10, 2011)

My avatar portrays the struggles of post-WWII Europe and their struggles in rebuilding after such devastation and atrocities.

Actually it's just Little Red Riding Hood in Zombie BBQ with nice cleavage and big boobies.


----------



## hunter291 (Aug 10, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so this was his avatar


----------



## Holified 2x (Aug 10, 2011)

Mature/Non - Virgin Naruto lol nuff said


----------



## haflore (Aug 10, 2011)

Jack Frost from Megami Tensei, the last stop on my mascot avatar quest. After this, it's back to Prinny!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 10, 2011)

Just a series of sprites from Wario Land: Shake It!™ that have been animated, depicting this rather... interesting motion.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 10, 2011)

Its just my face


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 10, 2011)

Mine is a sprite from Sonic CD when he gets the red time stone


----------



## Rydian (Aug 10, 2011)

RYDIAN IS NOT AMUSED


----------



## Amphy2310 (Aug 10, 2011)

mines Natsuru from the anime kampfer =3 I always liked the girl version of natsuru better


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 10, 2011)

It's a Hydreigon getting ready to raze an entire village. What else?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 10, 2011)

Aria from Sister Princess eating gingerbread men, being her adorable self, the background is to enhance her saccharine nature and I chose the pic because Aria looks better in white when it comes to elegant outfits than blue.  If I can get a good crossover pic of her and Watayuki from the spiritual successor Baby Princess, I'll replace it.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 10, 2011)

1960's Spider-Man with a monocle.

That's all that needs to be said.


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 10, 2011)

mine is creepie from growing up creepie


----------



## Dragonsend (Aug 10, 2011)

L from Death Note because I like the anime Death Note and the character and the caption on the avatar. Simple as that.


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 10, 2011)

One fine day I had a friend over for our usually bouts of halo on live with 2 other chaps I knew, inbetween games he would play dissidia 2. Knowing I was very interested in the game he showed me something odd about the theater mode, in which moogles would randomly pop up on the preview pictures for the FMV.  Curious about this strange feature both he and I set out on the Queen firefox a fine vessel we used to explore the vast reaches of the internet. Quickly we hit the isle of google and searched for an answer to this mystery thus leading to a strange village called a wiki for final fantasy. There we retrieved the answer that the moogles meant jack but alas the labors brought around this avatar which I thought was more fitting than fluttershy.

So yeah just some moogle..


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 10, 2011)

It says "Shinigami". What more do i need to explain?


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Aug 10, 2011)

My avatar is Lovemachine from Summer Wars after he consumed a couple of avatars f?r?o?m? ?t?h?e? ?T?e?m?p? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Aug 10, 2011)

well my avatar is Clover from 999. and she is just my favorite character :3


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 10, 2011)

Do I need to explain how awesome that gif is?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 10, 2011)

Hollow Ichigo is the maddest son of a bitch out.
And the blood in his mouth reminds me of my favourite song "Swan Soup - Dance Gavin Dance"
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmhgsDOhq40&ob=av3e[/youtube]
It's Really Deep.

Also I Like Bleach...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 11, 2011)

What my Vampire persona would look like


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 11, 2011)

It's a 2D stick man running around a 2D rectangle.

Not a whole lot else to it.


----------



## Forstride (Aug 11, 2011)

Icon for Forstride Productions, my "imaginary" game company (I just use the name when I make GM games).


----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2011)

Main character of this comic.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 11, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Main character of this comic.
> 
> QUOTE(Veho @ Aug 11 2011, 03:29 PM) Main character of this comic.


----------



## Maid-chan (Aug 11, 2011)

お帰りなさいませ、ご主人様！ (Okaerinasaimase, goshujinsama!)


----------



## tiggerlator (Aug 11, 2011)

I just love tigger, and it goes with my gaming name.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 11, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> What my Vampire persona would look like



Vampire persona?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 11, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Skyrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHO SAID PERSONA!?


----------



## hunter291 (Aug 11, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Main character of this comic.



your first post is still intact and valid... didn't you change it in these years oO ?


----------



## Paarish (Aug 11, 2011)

it's a prinny dood!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 11, 2011)

My avatar is known as Leo, from the anime/manga Fairy Tail. I love his personality in the story; cool and collected. I also love his character design. Read more about him here.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Aug 11, 2011)

My favourite character in futurama 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And also i sorta like guns XD


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> My avatar is known as Leo, from the anime/manga Fairy Tail. I love his personality in the story; cool and collected. I also love his character design. Read more about him here.


too bad he's a celestial.... dammit, why did i forgot... was it being or...animal...


----------



## morphius (Aug 12, 2011)

I dont have an avatar. It disappeared one day, and now i can't upload a new one


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 12, 2011)

spongebob, nuff said


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, he could have made an awesome main character like Erza/Gray. Never expected him to be a celestial spirit.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

My Avatar is Fuuka from the upcoming Disgaea 4.
I am meant to be a prinny


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 12, 2011)

solid snake from the game super mario bros


----------



## machomuu (Aug 12, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> My Avatar is Fuuka from the upcoming Disgaea 4.
> I am meant to be a prinny


Well technically you are one.

...Disgaea 4's gonna be amazing.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Aug 12, 2011)

It's an 8Bit Waluigi. Nuff said.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 12, 2011)

Creeper.  I play minecraft.  A lot.

Problem?


Also, I just got my girlfriend to buy minecraft, and she's not a gamer-chick at all.  Commencing conversion!


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 12, 2011)

3 colours of leb. flag, and user name.


----------



## justin05 (Aug 12, 2011)

Its my girl.


----------

